# Diagnosis code for 'reactive gastropathy'?



## nsteinhauser (Jun 6, 2012)

This may be a repeat but I can't seem to find it anywhere - what icd-9 code do you use for 'reactive gastropathy'?  (not 'portal hypertensive gastropathy') ...535.50?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## koatsj (Jun 6, 2012)

I have always used 537.9


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## koatsj (Jun 7, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------

